# Mckesh Towing Mirrors $100



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

McKesh Travel Trailer Universal Towing Mirrors

These are some of the best mirrors you can buy. They are manufactured in the USA from steel and aluminum (no plastic here). Mirrors will fit most any vehicle. These are used and in great condition. Retail for $155. 
I don't need them anymore now that I have upgraded my TV. I purchased them here from another Outbacker about 4 years ago and they are still in great shape. They have always been stored indoors, unless in use.

$100.00 or best offer. Let me know if you have any questions. If your near central Virginia, we can meet up or discuss shipping.
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck with the sale. They are great mirrors!


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Mike

Are these still available?
I am in Norfolk.

Steve


----------

